# Where to buy Macs and RAM in Edmonton?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi 

I just moved to Edmonton AB from Burlington ON. I am looking to buy another Mac, this time a Macbook. Can someone tell me where I can find Apple resellers in Edmonton? I am also looking to upgrade (third-party) RAM for the Macbook that I shall be buying. Where can I find good and cheap(er) Macbook RAM in Edmonton?

*Edited to add* Obviously I am not looking at stores such as CompuSmart or Future Shop to buy my Mac from 

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Westworld Computers is the place you want:

http://www.westworld.ca/


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Creartec

7327 107 Avenue
Edmonton, AB, T5S 1E5
(780) 414-1839 : voice
(780) 487-1027 : fax

http://www.creartec.com/


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

When I was in Edmonton I bought directly from Apple. Westworld tried to nickle and dime me but, from everything else I've heard, they are a good store.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Westworld is an Apple authorized dealer. Creartec does handle Apple but mostly PC stuff and you can guess who gets the short end of the stick there. Been to both and recommend Westworld.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

SINC said:


> Westworld is an Apple authorized dealer. Creartec does handle Apple but mostly PC stuff and you can guess who gets the short end of the stick there. Been to both and recommend Westworld.


Unless they've changed a lot since I lived there (admittedly 6 years ago) Creartec is a Mac-oriented place that does some PC stuff because some of the staff have the expertise to do so. Stick your nose in anyway when you're settled.

Unless they've changed a lot in the last 6 years, Westworld is just another Apple dealer. They still have traces of the old "take it or leave it" ethos. Probably an OK place to buy a new Mac or software, but no place to get a bargain.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Compare Createc's specials page with Westworld and you can plainly see the are PC heavy:

http://www.creartec.com/index.php?CategoryID=1&action=catalog

Then check Westworld:

http://www.westworld.ca/

And YES a lot has changed in six years as has Westworld for the better and as for Createc, well, its mostly a PC place now.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you gentlemen for the responses. Sorry about the delay in responding, I did not have access to a computer till today.

I went to Westworld this evening. Nice store, helpful staff, explained things to me in detail knowing fully well I am only there to ask questions at this time.

Creartec (as of tomorrow) is only an online + at-your-site kind of a setup. They are closing down the brick and mortar part and will come to your place to sell or provide service. However, it seems more PC-centric.

No, you cannot get a deal at Westworld, I tried.

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Thank you gentlemen for the responses. Sorry about the delay in responding, Creartec (as of tomorrow) is only an online + at-your-site kind of a setup. They are closing down the brick and mortar part and will come to your place to sell or provide service. However, it seems more PC-centric.
> 
> No, you cannot get a deal at Westworld, I tried.
> 
> Thanks and cheers


I rest my case about Creartec.

And yes, no deals at Westworld, but hey, they are a real live Apple type store.

Watch for their twice annual sales though.


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe you can check MyMacDealer too. Also, if you know someone from U of A, might as well check their Microstore.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Compusmart
London Drugs

just extra suggestions.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

silentsim said:


> Compusmart
> London Drugs
> 
> just extra suggestions.


Right you are, forgot about those two.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Re. Compusmart and London Drugs, I wwonder if they sell (and install) cheap RAM upgrades, that's why my initial post mentioned that I was NOT looking at Compusmart or Futureshop kind of places 

Cheers


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Memory Express has MICRON 1GB RAM for $140. I am planning to get one after selling out my 512MB one.

If you are interest, feel free to PM me. I am in Edmonton too.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your inputs  I just received my new Macbook and Airport Express with iTunes yesterday and am typing this from it now.

I bought RAM from Apple. Oddly enough, they seemed to be the cheapest option! Go figure! Of course, I used my corporate discount of 10%, so I ended up saving some money 

Cheers


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with develove about MyMacDealer. Local, friendly and helpful. I always like to support the independents.


----------

